# Windows 10 key..



## freeagent (Oct 13, 2019)

Just curious.. if you buy a windows 10 key, and tie it to your Microsoft account, is that a permanent connection?

I have never paid for a copy of windows. I would like to, but the whole activation thing seems like a pita. I sometimes install windows frequently, so paying for a new key each time seems like a complete waste of money. But if it can be tied to you then that would work for me and will buy one right now.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2019)

Yep I’ve reinstalled Windows more than a few times using my original Win7 upgrade key. But Ive only ever entered it once. But of course you can change keys in Windows f you need/have to as well but yeah it’s hooked to your MS Acount


----------



## freeagent (Oct 13, 2019)

Great, thanks. I did get the free upgrade key many moons ago, but I didn't tie it to my account like an idiot, and later I scrubbed the txt file when I hit the wrong drive.

Much appreciated


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2019)

Yeah luckily keys can be found cheap for OEM keys that they can be practically disposable


----------



## freeagent (Oct 13, 2019)

I saw the deal here so if I can tie it to my account I cant go wrong. I got my first pc in 2002, I figured it might be time.. Ill get one for my  GF too with the 2 key deal.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 13, 2019)

Windows EULA





						New Page
					






					www.microsoft.com


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 13, 2019)

freeagent said:


> Just curious.. if you buy a windows 10 key, and tie it to your Microsoft account, is that a permanent connection?


No. It is not a permanent connection. Licenses are tied to the computer, not your account. Those licenses may be registered to you through your account, but the license is tied to the "hardware" or "device".

And it depends on the type of license (OEM or Retail) whether you can "legally" use that key again.

A few points to remember:

Regardless the type, you can reinstall Windows over and over again on the same computer without buying a new license key.
Only "Retail" licenses can "legally" be transferred to a new computer.
"OEM/System Builders" licenses, by far, the most common, can never be transferred "legally" to a new computer under any circumstances. OEM licenses are typically what is installed on factory made computers. OEM licenses are inextricably tied to the "O"riginal "E"quipment.
Upgraded Windows assumes the same terms as the original license. For example, if you had OEM Windows 7 and you upgrade to Windows 10, you now have an OEM Windows 10. If you originally had a full Retail Windows 7, you now have a full Retail Windows 10.
For licensing purposes, a new motherboard constitutes a new computer. So when upgrading the motherboard, if the original license is an OEM license, a new license must be purchased. The only exception is when replacing the motherboard with an identical board as part of a repair action.
Note I emphasized the word "legally". While the process of using the same license is possible, that does not make it legal. 

Note too we all agreed to these terms when we decided to keep using the OEM license on the "O"riginal "E"quipment. And that makes the terms of that agreement legally binding. 

Yes, if you need to call Microsoft to have a key re-activated, they may do it just to keep you as a happy customer. But they don't have to, and may not, and that still does not make it legal. 

Don't shoot the messenger.

***

If not sure what type license you have, this is easy to determine. 
Click Start then type: *CMD*​At the command prompt type: *slmgr -dlv*​Hit Enter​
After a few seconds, a Windows Script Host window will appear and the Description line will indicate the channel, Retail or OEM.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 13, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> No. It is not a permanent connection. Licenses are tied to the computer, not your account. Those licenses may be registered to you through your account, but the license is tied to the "hardware" or "device".
> 
> And it depends on the type of license (OEM or Retail) whether you can "legally" use that key again.
> 
> ...


All true, Microsoft are very forgiving about board and system swaps atm though.

That's all I'll say.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 13, 2019)

Excellent info, thank you gents.


----------



## 64K (Oct 13, 2019)

iirc Windows is tied to your mobo. If you change that then you need to call them and explain why you changed that. Also even on the same system there are a certain number of activations before you will have to call them, or there used to be. I found this out with a retail copy of Windows XP. I don't remember how many times it was that it could be reactivated but eventually I did have to call them and was told from now on every time I reinstalled XP I would have to call them.

My experience with Windows customer service has always been a positive one. The reps understand that parts die at times and have to be replaced and will try to help you. They don't want to be dickheads from my experience.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 13, 2019)

Last time had to call them I didn't get the 16 digit activation. I got some rep in India, now I don't have a problem with jobbing out support but i could barely understand him. He kept asking me how he was doing, then he logged into my PC and did the 16 digit activation for me. This took about an hour, and it was a Retail key. A key i use a lot. That was about a year ago. Now when testing PCs I don't activate them at all. Its usually for just a couple of days


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 13, 2019)

64K said:


> iirc Windows is tied to your mobo.


This is true. That's why I said above a new motherboard constitutes a new computer. I probably should have added that you can replace/upgrade everything else (CPU, RAM, graphics card, drives, PSU, even the case) and not worry about a new license. But as soon as you upgrade the motherboard itself, a new license is required if the old is an OEM license. Note for factory made computers, the key is actually coded into the motherboard's UEFI firmware.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 13, 2019)

If you hit the "Troubleshoot problems"/activation troubleshooter you can tie the new motherboard to the old key using a CMD command.



			https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/20530/windows-10-reactivating-after-hardware-change


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2019)

Yes yes it’s tied to your hardware but your active key is tied to your MS Account so you only ever have to input it once, barring the hardware change scenario where your OEM key becomes ”invalid”


----------



## freeagent (Oct 13, 2019)

This aspect of things is all new to me, thanks! It does seem they are fairly lenient at the moment..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 13, 2019)

freeagent said:


> This aspect of things is all new to me, thanks! It does seem they are fairly lenient at the moment..


Recently I have been moving a couple of Os drives between different PC's , and I have had no problems, im starting to think they're tied to me and my account rather than the motherboard they were originally used on.
They do always require my fullest account details to be re-entered.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 13, 2019)

It gets tied to your account if you register it there.  Just because it works like that does not change EULA terms though.

/thread


----------



## freeagent (Oct 13, 2019)

My mom has a dell laptop, and I pulled her drive out and stuck it in my z77 and x58 and it fired right up.. slowly. No problems, I am mildly impressed. That drive is as slow as ****.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 14, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> im starting to think they're tied to me and my account rather than the motherboard they were originally used on.



If they were permanently tied to your MS account, what would happen if you sold the computer and the new owner had to reinstall the OS? Are you going to give the new owner your MS account credentials (address and password)?

Let's remember the OP ask if it was a permanent connection.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 14, 2019)

Not linked to your MS account but to the MAC address of your Motherboard actually.  You can change the motherboard, W10 just asks to verify account yada yada....

You can pick up W10 key and installation on a USB stick from e-bay for under 20 bucks. Legit, I can confirm at least one of the sellers....


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 14, 2019)

Not entirely true that Windows ties the keys to your computer. In the old days, there were physical copies, with the key on the box, whereas nowadays a lot of them are "Digital Licences" instead. For all practical purposes, the keys are now linked to your account and can be transferred.

There was also the divide between retail and the cheaper "OEM" licences, both of which could be purchased as physical products through stores. The latter seems to be completely done away with nowadays, for good reason.

For those physical licences, it used to be the case that with a major upgrade (ie. CPU + mobo), you'd have to ring up Microsoft's automated call centre through the Windows wizard and do the whole "send your key then input the response" to activate. It appears that the Win 10 activation wizard still retains this call-and-response functionality.

I remember that at some point, it was difficult to find an OEM key with key finder software because there was the actual key, and then another "translated" key that Windows used internally. I suspect that it is still a relatively convoluted process with physical, unlinked licences, but I can't seem to remember if store-bought retail licences nowadays will automatically link to your account if you are signed in.

The Digital Licences changed all that, and are linked to your account at purchase. Nowadays, if Windows cannot find a spare key in your account after you log in, then you'll just be prompted to enter the key you want to use, which will just transfer it from whatever old PC it was on.

Of course, it'll be most convenient if you have the key written down somewhere, regardless of what sort of licence you have, especially since Windows 10 is now smart enough to accept Windows 7/8/8.1 keys through its activation wizard.

Regarding the "legality" of OEM licence transfer, nobody actually gives a shit, Microsoft included. So in that case, one would just do as countless builders have over the years - get it activated again with the wizard, and go on one's merry way.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 15, 2019)

for the oem key is somewhat unbelieved cheap $3-5 here ina, some even charge it for free if we buy set of pc rig, never try oem key tho, it just too suspicious, rather use demo version till i found it suitable for daily use os i gonna pay for home license


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 15, 2019)

FYI I've had no problems activating my 10 pro with W7 key.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 15, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> The latter seems to be completely done away with nowadays, for good reason.



No, OEM copies still exist I buy them all the time.



tabascosauz said:


> The Digital Licences changed all that, and are linked to your account at purchase. Nowadays, if Windows cannot find a spare key in your account after you log in, then you'll just be prompted to enter the key you want to use, which will just transfer it from whatever old PC it was on.



I want to clear things up about Digital Licenses.  The activation is NOT linked to your microsoft account, and activation with a digital license is not linked to your account either.  The Digital License is stored on Microsoft's activation servers, not your Microsoft account.  The only thing stored in your Microsoft account is the product key for Windows.

All of my computers have never been signed into a Microsoft account, they've all been activated using phsysical keys on COA stickers.  They all show as activated with a Digital License.

Microsoft now has two ways to recover your product key automatically for you and activate Windows.  If you make no hardware changes, and just reformat Windows 10, it will usually just re-activate using the digital license stored on the activation servers.  Your Microsoft account never comes into play here.

If for some reason your hardware ID doesn't match up with one stored on the activation servers, or it has been so long that the data has been purged from the activation servers, then the next option is to sign into your Microsoft account.  At that point, Windows will poll your Microsoft account for a Windows 10 product key and activate using that if one is stored in your account.  From that point on, your Microsoft account won't be used, and the digital license that is stored on the activation servers will be used.


----------



## Frick (Oct 15, 2019)

64K said:


> iirc Windows is tied to your mobo.



My knowledge is from the Windows 7 days so I don't know if accurate, but here goes: the computer components as seen by Windoes generate a HID, hardware ID. If this changes to a significant degree, Windows needs to reactivate. The NIC plays a big role (if not the biggest, but I don't remember the details), for some reason. Because everything is built into the motherboard these days in effect a new motherboard makes a new computer. 

Again this is from the olden days, I expect it to work differently now.


----------



## juiseman (Oct 15, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Not linked to your MS account but to the MAC address of your Motherboard actually.  You can change the motherboard, W10 just asks to verify account yada yada....
> 
> You can pick up W10 key and installation on a USB stick from e-bay for under 20 bucks. Legit, I can confirm at least one of the sellers....



or just make the USB installer from a spare flash drive, I just activated an old laptop with a pro key for like $2.58 off Ebay.....


----------



## Vario (Oct 15, 2019)

Been lucky on my current Windows 7 Pro System Builder key in 2012 since I rebuilt a machine from an AMD Phenom II 965 BE and AsRock 970 Extreme 3 to an Intel 3570K and Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H, I had to call Windows tech support and have them allow me to install 7 with the same system builder key on new hardware, reason: "its the same computer box but the hardware failed so I got new parts".  Ever since then, its worked with instant activation for several CPUs and a third platform swap to 8600K and Z370 Taichi.  Not sure if it was flagged to allow me to install on multiple hardwares or if it was Microsoft no longer caring.

I also have a Cyberpower PC OEM Windows 7 Home key from a sticker that I removed from a friend's box when I upgraded his setup.  The key has activated and worked for multiple builds I have done and is currently upgraded to a 10 with a Microsoft account I made.


----------



## juiseman (Oct 15, 2019)

Frick said:


> My knowledge is from the Windows 7 days so I don't know if accurate, but here goes: the computer components as seen by Windoes generate a HID, hardware ID. If this changes to a significant degree, Windows needs to reactivate. The NIC plays a big role (if not the biggest, but I don't remember the details), for some reason. Because everything is built into the motherboard these days in effect a new motherboard makes a new computer.
> 
> Again this is from the olden days, I expect it to work differently now.



This is to my knowledge still accurate. I believe its  MAC address of the NIC.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 15, 2019)

juiseman said:


> This is to my knowledge still accurate. I believe its  MAC address of the NIC.



It is not MAC address of the NIC.  Windows makes a hardware ID for your computer based on all the components.  If the hardware ID changes enough, it forces a re-activation.  This can happen even if you never change the motherboard, and just change out enough parts.

It's not actually bound to any one piece of hardware in your PC.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 15, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Not linked to your MS account but to the MAC address of your Motherboard actually.


Sorry, but that is not correct either. The product key has absolutely nothing to do with MAC addresses.

The MAC address is assigned to network devices. While it is supposed to be unique, they are not always. And of course, they can easily be spoofed. In fact, most routers let you spoof MAC addresses.


newtekie1 said:


> I want to clear things up about Digital Licenses. The activation is NOT linked to your microsoft account, and activation with a digital license is not linked to your account either.


Exactly! That does not mean you can't tie it to your MS account. You can as seen here: How to link your Windows 10 product key to a Microsoft account.


newtekie1 said:


> It's not actually bound to any one piece of hardware in your PC.


Well, it is bound to the motherboard. As stated earlier, you can change out every other component and not need to purchase a new license. But a new mobo constitutes a new computer and thus requires a new license (if the original is an OEM). 

And I note the terms of the volume licenses used by the big factory makers require the key be coded into the UEFI firmware on the motherboard. But note that ONLY applies to factory built computers - companies that make 1000s or even millions of computers every year. Home or independent builders do not have to burn that into the UEFI firmware.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 15, 2019)

I've been switching licences around a fair bit recently with motherboard swaps, upgrades and refreshing old laptops.
I've never lost a license despite the activation troubleshooter not working. The closest I came to losing one was on a system upgrade for my daughter, but I called them up, got put thru to India, confirmed the key was valid and issued me a new one over the phone.
Pretty much all of my keys are retail, from Win 8 upgrades and such, with one volume license which was gifted. I thought i'd lost the volume license, but i recently got it working again on a completely different system.

The only licenses I had that don't work now are the Windows Insider ones I got at launch (around 3 of them), but with those, there was never an actual key and I'd feel really cheeky calling them up to get them reactivated.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 15, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Well, it is bound to the motherboard. As stated earlier, you can change out every other component and not need to purchase a new license. But a new mobo constitutes a new computer and thus requires a new license (if the original is an OEM).



The software EULA binds the OEM key to the motherboard legally, but that isn't how Microsoft's activation servers work, that was my point.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 15, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> The software EULA binds the OEM key to the motherboard legally, but that isn't how Microsoft's activation servers work, that was my point.


Ah! Gotcha.  Frankly, I think the way their servers work is a bit of a mystery. There have been times when I had to reactive just by migrating from an HD to a SSD using an image file. Other times, I've upgraded the graphics card, RAM and migrated to a SSD and activation was not required. So there seems to be some randomness to it as well. 

Clearly, the legal terms dictated by the EULA (which we agree to abide by when we decide to keep using the software) are not strictly enforced by Microsoft, or by coding in the hardware or firmware. But again, they are terms we agreed to abide by - whether enforced or not. 

I have never been turned down my MS when I actually had to contact them. But I do know some who have.

I relate it to red traffic lights. Just because we can get away with running them, often even when seen by law enforcement, that does not make running them legal. Nor does it mean law enforcement won't enforce the law should they decide to next time.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 15, 2019)

Lots of great info here guys! Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it!


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 15, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> So there seems to be some randomness to it as well.



That's for sure.  And I think Microsoft is just lazy with their activation servers.  I mean, they still let you activate Windows 7/8 keys that have never been activated with Windows 10, even though the period to do that is long gone.

Or maybe they think it is cheaper to just be lax with their activation than to pay people to man support phones dealing with the calls.  IDK.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 15, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Or maybe they think it is cheaper to just be lax with their activation than to pay people to man support phones dealing with the calls. IDK.


That may be part of it. But I also think they would rather ust let folks slide instead of having to deal with inevitable bad publicity that would follow if they actually enforced the terms of the EULA folks agreed to - even though they have every right to enforce them.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 15, 2019)

I think as long as people don't exploit windows, you can get it cheap enough, that there shouldn't be a need to.....

But we will all be assimilated to Microsoft.... and probably without the cool laser eye deal though..... lol


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 15, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> But we will all be assimilated to Microsoft...


Nah! Facebook, Google or maybe Apple. MS is not the evil big brother so many make it out to be.


----------



## spectatorx (Oct 15, 2019)

Personally i'm using only trial version of windows since windows 7. 90-days trial on single installation can be reset up to 3 times which in total gives 360 days of free windows on single installation. It comes in enterprise edition so you have more control over updates and system overall.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 15, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Don't shoot the messenger.


LOL!


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 16, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Nah! Facebook, Google or maybe Apple. MS is not the evil big brother so many make it out to be.



Not so much so anymore, but they did do some shady things in the past.

I think they stopped being big enough to get away with being evil a while back, frankly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 16, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> That may be part of it. But I also think they would rather ust let folks slide instead of having to deal with inevitable bad publicity that would follow if they actually enforced the terms of the EULA folks agreed to - even though they have every right to enforce them.



Yeah, I can definitely see that being part of it too.

I works in our favor either way.  I've moved OEM keys between computers, re-activated multiple times.  Just don't be crazy about it, and it's fine.  Do it too much though, and the key does gets blacklisted.


----------



## Frick (Oct 16, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, I can definitely see that being part of it too.
> 
> I works in our favor either way.  I've moved OEM keys between computers, re-activated multiple times.  Just don't be crazy about it, and it's fine.  Do it too much though, and the key does gets blacklisted.



That was one of the most common calls when I was (briefly) on MS tech support: locked keys people wanted opened, and they'd been activated dozens if not hundreds of times. "Did you buy the key on the Internet or is it a new computer from Ebay?" "Yes." was inevitably the answer.

Or when you had to send people who really claimed they actually bought Enterprise keys to Pro support because it wouldn't activate.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 16, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Nah! Facebook, Google or maybe Apple. MS is not the evil big brother so many make it out to be.





R-T-B said:


> Not so much so anymore, but they did do some shady things in the past.
> 
> I think they stopped being big enough to get away with being evil a while back, frankly.


Not sure which side you are taking there.

If you are agreeing with me and saying MS is not the evil big brother it used to be, that is very true and I agree. MS got severely spanked and threatened to be severely spanked further by the EU and Congress if MS didn't change their ways. Plus their disastrous marketing scam... err... I mean scheme to jam W8 and its horrible "Metro" UI down our throats was a huge failure that hurt MS, but the entire "PC" industry as well. Then finally there was their initial lack of transparently about telemetry and W10 which, with the help of misinformation  posted by the MS bashers and many irresponsible bloggers and members of the IT press, created confusion between "privacy" and "security". In reality, W10 is very secure and privacy concerns were blown way WAY out of proportion. But sadly, many believed and still believe the tin-foil hat wearers. Personal privacy is still a major reason many refuse to let W7 go - even though our ISPs, Google and especially our cell phone carriers are much (by magnitudes!) more invasive than MS ever was. 

On the other side, f you are disagreeing with me and saying Facebook, Google and Apple are no longer evil big brothers, then I have to ask, have you seen the news in the last year or so about Facebook? How they have not only failed to protects users privacy (on a much bigger scale than anything MS did) but intentionally violated our privacy _and_ security?

Or the news about Google and Apple violating our privacy with Alexa and Siri? Or how Apple is MUCH bigger Microsoft - thanks in part to being the ultimate exemplification of "proprietary" - one of the most "evil" words for consumers?

No need to reply. That's OT and this thread has already gone off in too many directions. Just something to think about.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 17, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Not sure which side you are taking there.



I don't take sides...  but basically you got it down fine in the first paragraph.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 3, 2019)

Ok, I reinstalled windows yesterday and just used my MS account, no key and I have my very own digital license for 10 pro! Crazy! It’s all nicely activated and running trouble free. I even had my old desktop that I couldn't find saved in OneDrive. I didn't know I even had one of those. It almost feels like an apple type experience now lol. Pretty neat.

Glad I took them up on that free key way back when..


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 3, 2019)

Glad you got it reinstalled with no problems. Thanks for the followup.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 3, 2019)

Not a problem.

I have been using pirated keys for soo long, I forgot I had a legitimate key. Windows 98 was the last time I had one, and only because it came with my second hand HP 

Went straight to the Devils Own right after and never looked back


----------



## StephenCarey (Dec 29, 2022)

Saw this thread and thought that it would be reasonable to ask here about keys instead of creating a new one. Anyone can tell me, where to find these?


----------



## N/A (Dec 29, 2022)

Literally on the main page every now and then a link sponsored by GoDeal24 appears.. scrooll down to find it. And then when activated it gets tied to the motherboard and stays activated every time.
But It could take 10 years before I need a new one. because of motherboard prices not making any sense anymore.


----------

